# Help



## Hollismark (May 12, 2012)

Restoring 65 gto. Question did rally io rims come on 65. Guy I bought from said it was a Hurst package 65. Any help on if he was full of it would be appreciated. I think somebody sold the hurst rims and put the rally iis on.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

65 was the first year for the Rally I wheel, Rally II's were not available until 67. If your car is indeed a true Hurst Car it would be worth the investment to find a set of Hurst wheels. What is the color code of your car?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hurst wheels were aftermarket and available beginning in '65. Most all original Hurst wheel equipped cars had a "Hurst Equipped" plaque mounted on the L/S of the trunklid. GTO's were not equipped with Hurst wheels at the factory. And what '05 said about the Rally's....


----------



## Hollismark (May 12, 2012)

So there is no code for a hurst package? Was it just an aftermarket item? There was 2holes on the left side of the trunk but no Hurst plaque that I have found yet in the many boxes of parts I received with the car. I'll keep looking. Were the wheels and plaque the only items that designated a Hurst package? Was paint color a factor?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is information on the 65 Hurst GTO,



> Pontiac advertising executive Jim Wangers’ specialty was creating winning combinations. When he partnered with Royal Pontiac, George Hurst and Petersen Publishing in 1965 to further boost sales of performance parts and the hot-selling GTO, the result was a nationwide contest based on a song recorded by a band called "The Tigers" on the Colpix label. And that song was… "GeeTO Tiger."
> 
> The contest Grand Prize was a specially-prepared 1965 Pontiac GTO. Equipped with over 28 factory options plus special gold Hurst mag wheels, a special Hurst Gold paint job and a gold-plated Hurst Shifter, it was the ultimate GTO and the ultimate promotional vehicle. Jim Wangers described it as “a total street machine, the nicest GTO you could put your hands on.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So there was only 1 factory Hurst "GeeTO Tiger" made?


----------

